# Filehippo App Manager has stopped working



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

I have FileHippo App Manager 1.47 on 3 computer in my home. One is on a Win 10 laptop; one is on my Win 7 desktop; and one is on my wife's antique Win XP laptop. All have worked perfectly for at least 10 years. Now suddenly -- ON ALL THREE COMPUTERS(!!!) -- I get this error message after it does its scan: "*Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.*"

The only thing that has recently changed about our computer environment is that Comcast increased my download speed. I can't see how that would have anything to do with a program working or not working.

So what's causing this and has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try reinstalling FileHippo. Make sure it's the latest version.


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> Try reinstalling FileHippo. Make sure it's the latest version.


Should have said in the 1st post that I had already tried that. Did nothing. Also tried the 2.0 beta version, which has never worked right, and it would not even open.

Remember, too, that this is happening on 3 computer, all with different OS.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you recently took in an app on all 3 computers or share files that could be the cause. If so disable it. As a precaution Update your/modem/router firmware and run sfc /scannow.


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to call this thread 'solved'. . . even though, technically, it's not because I don't for certain know what happened. For some reason, FileHippo App Manager is again working. . . on ALL 3 COMPUTERS! I _suspect _that the culprit was changes made by Comcast to my Internet connection. I erred in the original post by saying only that Comcast had increased my download speed. But on Monday, a technician also installed the Xfinity X1 system, Comcast's new (game changing) TV system. Unlike its predecessor, this totally different (and rather amazing) TV system _requires _an Internet connection (i.e., you cannot get just TV; you MUST bundle it with Internet access). Why? Because of the X1 search sub-system, which can scan the Internet for whatever movie or episode you're looking for and stream it to you. Something about the revised X1 Internet connection was preventing App Manager from scanning its database of updated programs, comparing them with the scan it had just completed on my computer(s), then notifying me of the updates. The connection issue either fixed itself or Comcast discovered and fixed it late yesterday or overnight.

Technology is wonderful, but multiple devices are starting to be so entwined that it's getting tough to find out what happened to one system that caused a major malfunction in a seemingly unrelated area or program.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Technology is wonderful said:


> Which is why an attack like last weeks' DNS can be devastating.


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> Which is why an attack like last weeks' DNS can be devastating.


I hadn't thought of that. Could be that FileHippo's or Comcast's Internet sites, or a server between them and me, got mangled/didn't get fixed until last night.

With each passing year, I become increasing worried about what our current level of technology has done to the fragility of civilization. A concerted effort by a malicious country could totally shut down our grid. . . upon which most of what we do now relies. And the politicians don't seem to be doing anything about it.


----------

